# Winter Returns to NE



## WoodCore (Feb 1, 2016)

Three shots at some decent snow in the northeast next week. Things can change as the systems are still way out in the forecast models but keep it on the radar for sure!


----------



## bigbog (Feb 2, 2016)

Unfortunately the scale is graduated in quarters of inches instead of feet.  Word = "dusting" of snow..if not simply the infamous mix(rain & snow).


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2016)

At this point, a few small, all snow events would be helpful.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 2, 2016)

No need to worry too much yet either way.  Models are all over the place for next week.


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2016)

What a difference a day can make. Getting some agreement.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 3, 2016)

This is what our 4th of Julys look like....:-D, but sure do wish things would turn around...


----------



## skibumski (Feb 3, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Unfortunately the scale is graduated in quarters of inches instead of feet.  Word = "dusting" of snow..if not simply the infamous mix(rain & snow).


That's the gradation for rain.  You'd have to apply a multiplier to get your snow accumulations, probably somewhere around 10:1.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 4, 2016)

Dear Lord,
I don't ask for much.  I don't even believe you really exist.  But please, please, PLEASE make it dump snow on northern New England.

Amen.

There are no atheists during crappy ski/snowboard seasons.


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

Amen


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2016)

Facebook is teasing me by popping up a "memory" photo of a ton of snow from 5 years ago.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 4, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Facebook is teasing me by popping up a "memory" photo of a ton of snow from 5 years ago.



Haha yes same here and trips I took to steamboat are killing me. 

Not to mention I'm still getting updates daily from Steamboat. ..... Sickening !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

One snowstorm is not going to cut it. This photograph was taken today north of Littleton, New Hampshire.




.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

And another.  




.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah, Web cams from northern New England are depressing.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

I guess i decided to have another kid at th right time.. Will only get out a handful of times this season but im not missing much .. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Facebook is teasing me by popping up a "memory" photo of a ton of snow from 5 years ago.



That's like every single day now haha


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 4, 2016)

4-8 inches tonight in the flatlands near Boston according to the local news. WTF?  May have to drive south and make a few turns at Blue Hills tomorrow night.  So sad.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2016)

By the end of next week every region in the NE (From the Poconos to eastern Canada) should pick up 6in-12in give or take.  Meanwhile, CO, UT, Tahoe, Jackson, Taos, Big Sky, etc all go dry.  Sustained cold will put snowmakers out in full force.  I still believe we'll see a turnaround, and soon.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

ss20 said:


> By the end of next week every region in the NE (From the Poconos to eastern Canada) should pick up 6in-12in give or take.  Meanwhile, CO, UT, Tahoe, Jackson, Taos, Big Sky, etc all go dry.  Sustained cold will put snowmakers out in full force.  I still believe we'll see a turnaround, and soon.



As much as hate to say it, the days of snowmaking being in full force are very numbered.  


.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> As much as hate to say it, the days of snowmaking being in full force are very numbered.
> 
> 
> .



I think that most everyone will go at max capacity next week, ahead of Pres Week and NH school vacation week after that to get some serious resurfacing done and try and get some enthusiasm ahead of a more crucial than ever this season holiday period.

How many areas then transition from resurfacing directly into putting down some decent base for late(r) season operations will be interesting to see....


----------



## Edd (Feb 4, 2016)

Wildcat needs to crank up the snowmaking/natural snow bad in order to do their usual spring thing. It was a skating rink there today even though it hit 46 degrees at the base before 10am. I was hoping for some soft turns but it was all base and no snow.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 4, 2016)

Edd said:


> Wildcat needs to crank up the snowmaking/natural snow bad in order to do their usual spring thing. It was a skating rink there today even though it hit 46 degrees at the base before 10am. I was hoping for some soft turns but it was all base and no snow.
> 
> View attachment 18900



Their snow report claims they plan to crank it up on Lynx and then Polecat at least.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 5, 2016)

ss20 said:


> By the end of next week every region in the NE (From the Poconos to eastern Canada) should pick up 6in-12in give or take.  Meanwhile, CO, UT, Tahoe, Jackson, Taos, Big Sky, etc all go dry.  Sustained cold will put snowmakers out in full force.  I still believe we'll see a turnaround, and soon.




Perfect, I leave for Taos end of next week. :angry:


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 5, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> 4-8 inches tonight in the flatlands near Boston according to the local news. WTF?  May have to drive south and make a few turns at Blue Hills tomorrow night.  So sad.



I live 6 miles from Blue. Bring an extra set of legs! This is some seriously heavy snow, perfect base building quality. Just too south and too late.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Killington season total snowfall 33".

Brooklyn, NY season total snowfall 35".


----------



## bigbog (Feb 6, 2016)

Wish the western mountains(SL & SR) would've gotten the 10"+ that we in the eastern portion of the state got yesterday...plus the potential added accumulation that early next week's coastal store is forcasted to bring.


----------

